# Fixing my Freud FT1702VCE router



## kweinert (Jan 7, 2020)

It's an older router. At some point in the distant past I managed to remove the micro adjustment apparatus from the body. Now, of course, things have changed and I want to put it back in.

The problem is that it appears as if I have to remove the knob from the shaft and I have no idea how to do that and so far I've not found any instructions online.

Any thoughts or hints from you folks would be greatly appreciated.

Yes, pictures would be helpful, perhaps, but I have to attend yet another headache imposing work meeting right now. I'll grab pictures on my phone and update this after the meeting. If you are reading this then the damn meeting isn't over yet. It's been one of those weeks (and I know it's only Tuesday.)

The hole where it goes. 



 

Where my fingers are is what should be inside the hole. 


 

The top of the knob


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2020)

C'mon Ken, post the pictures already. You need to get your priorities straight! JK.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 7, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> C'mon Ken, post the pictures already. You need to get your priorities straight! JK.



Hope you're happy now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry...can't help ya!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## morganns27 (Apr 2, 2020)

@kweinert, I would definitely consider about getting a new one. Can recommend a router, which I use - Makita RT0701CX7 ( from this list: https://www.woodroutersreviews.com/best-plunge-router/ ). It has awesome performance, it's lightweight and weighing less than 4 pounds. One of the best plunge routers I've used.


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 2, 2020)

This is just a guess, so take it for what it's worth...if you put the end of the shaft in a vise, can you put a hex key in the top of the knob to unscrew the knob off the shaft? Or it looks like the knob is made up of 2 halves, perhaps they unscrew and give access to remove the knob from the shaft??

Can you shine some light down the hole in the knob and see if there is a screwhead or other fastener?

Just thinking out loud, I do not own, nor have I used this particular router.

-jason


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2020)

Look at the parts diagrams here- https://www.manualslib.com/manual/53642/Freud-Ft1700vce.html

From what I can see the knob is held on with a screw.


----------

